# I need some edgy but pretty girl names!



## PumpkinPatchx

Well, I'm due in June (Maybe induced early!) so I don't have plenty of time to pick. Through out this pregnancy i've had my heart set on Scarlett but it's wearing off on me now.. sounding more "trashy" no offense!

any suggestions would be appreciated! :) thanks!​


----------



## Braven05

I don't think Scarlett is trashy sounding...but another alternative could be Charlotte...not used much around where I live but is still pretty. Naming is so hard isn't it?!


----------



## lucilou

Scarlett is on my list, I don't see anything trashy about it at all.


----------



## 2ndontheway

Violet
Annika
Jade
Ruby
Adele
Alex (Alexandria)
Eve (or Evie)


----------



## sarah1980

Scarlett is on my list too!

Sarah.xxx


----------



## RubyRainbows

A girl at work today just showed us an ultrasound picture of her niece-to-be & said this is baby Scarlett -- Everyone fussed over what a beautiful name it is! I love it!

Hmmm... some other "edgy" names:

Kylie
Rylie
Brylie
Brielle
Kaiya
Shay
Jaidyn
Kennedy
McKenzie
McKenna
Rayna/Raina
Cheyenne
Dakota
Jaylin
Harlow
Harley
Quinn
Skyler
Jade


----------



## catfromaus

^was going to suggest Harlow!


----------



## Phantom

Savannah
Bryony
Amber
Ophelia
Skye
Sloane
Kendall
Audrey
Alana (my fav, it means "lioness")
Mikayla
Shelby
Lilith
Nicole
Jodelle


----------



## birdiex

How about Aubrey, Ivy, Violet? Scarlett is lovely too, my OH thinks it's trashy though so I can't use it either! My two faves are Aubrey & Ivy :thumbup:


----------



## LunaRose

Scarlett is gorgeous! I think it sounds sophisticated, not trashy at all! I would have loved to use Scarlett myself if 2 members of OHs family hadn't already snapped it up! :dohh:


----------



## jillypoop

My OH is obsessed with the name "Pashley" which I used to hate but its really growing on me. He's got it from a company that makes mountain bikes, whose owner named a part after his daughter Pashley! 

My fave name is Lara, if I was to have a girl I'd like to call her Lara Calleigh (pronounced calley) which I stole from CSI:Miami hehe :) x


----------



## flumpsmummy

we are due date buddies, i still havnt picked a girl name either.....

my sister is called TAOME which means The Apple Of My Eye, its edgy but pretty, its pronounced Tee-o-mee

how about

Tilly 
Tallulah
niamh/nieve
saffron
savannah

im really no help at all, considering i dont have my own girl name picked out.xx


----------



## REMItjsX3

Scarlett definitely isn't a favorite, but i do think Brynn (spelled however) would be cute :) Doesn't sound trashy to me, but everyone has their own opinion.


----------



## happydino

Imelda, Storm, Sage, Iris, Poppy, Verity, Sienna, Ivy.


----------



## MissC

Ive always thought Aurora was a striking yet beautiful and elegant name, though its not everyones taste.


----------



## donna-c-86

REMItjsX3 said:


> Scarlett definitely isn't a favorite, but i do think Brynn (spelled however) would be cute :) Doesn't sound trashy to me, but everyone has their own opinion.

i think brynn is a welsh boys name. i like scarlett, my neice is called scarlett thats probably why i think it is so sweet, not trashy at all. i like poppy, elsie and mollie


----------



## Mrs_T

How about these:

Eden
Kaana (Car - na)
Micha (Me - sha)


----------



## REMItjsX3

donna-c-86 said:


> REMItjsX3 said:
> 
> 
> Scarlett definitely isn't a favorite, but i do think Brynn (spelled however) would be cute :) Doesn't sound trashy to me, but everyone has their own opinion.
> 
> i think brynn is a welsh boys name. i like scarlett, my neice is called scarlett thats probably why i think it is so sweet, not trashy at all. i like poppy, elsie and mollieClick to expand...

i never realized that it was a boy's name. haha. learn something new every day.

but i do i love the name Elsie. :)


----------



## Britt11

no, you were right- its not just a boys name, "Brynn" is a popular girls name here in Canada and the US
cheers,


----------

